# Cabinet Humidor Suggestions - 500+ Count



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi all! It's been a long time since I've posted, but feels good to be back! I'm in the market for a new 500+ count cabinet humidor. I've never had something in this size range and was wondering if anyone could suggest a few. Most of what I've seen at Tampa Humidors, CI, Cheap Humidors, etc. isn't working for me as they're all done in a cherry or birch type finish. 

I'd prefer something with a black finish or a very dark brown finish. I'm not opposed to going larger (~1000 count), but worry about keeping it properly humidified until it fills up (I'll probably be dumping 300 - 400 sticks in it initially). 

Any thoughts? Ideally I'd keep this in the $500 range, but am comfortable up to about $1000. The Verona Cabinet looks ok (see Cheap Humidors), but I'm curious if a 1000 ct cabinet is going to be junk at $600.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Would you be opposed to buying a wineador?


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

MrMayorga said:


> Would you be opposed to buying a wineador?


I never used one before, but I could possibly be convinced. How does that work exactly?


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Check out the Vinotemp 101 at the top of this section. Lengthy reading but very informative. Also check any edgestar or vino threads.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

If you want traditional cedar lined wood, go first rate and get either an Avallo, or an Aristocrat! Don't fool with the shoddy, off-shore stuff. Not worth the agony in something that size.

This Avallo holds a thousand sticks:









They even make cooled versions like this 1200:
http://www.avallohumidors.com/AH1200cooled027RedBrown.jpg

Both the Avallo and the Aristocrat come with first order, active, commercial grade humidification devices.

This Aristocrat DX holds between 30-40 boxes, about what you're looking for, but Aristocrats are vastly more expensive. They are very nice, but I'm not sure they're worth well over twice the price of the Avallos.










As stated above, an Edgestar will hold about what you're looking for and can be outfitted with cedar shelves and drawers for </=$500. Not nearly as elegant, but just as effective.


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. I'm definitely after a traditional wood/cedar lined humidor. The Avallos look really nice (as do the Aristocrats, but I can't justify the price premium). Does anyone have any experience with the Adorinis? They seem a bit more costly than the Avallos. Any other manufacturers that might be worth looking into? I've seen GSP Enterprises mentioned once or twice.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

The Adorini Chianti Grande is a really nice box, but they have pretty much doubled in price over the last several months. Not sure why this is, other than extremely limited US distribution. 

The Avallo is every bit the build quality of the Adorini and you get one of the best humidification and hygrometer systems of all time.


----------



## Jeep (Jul 7, 2010)

Are you against building your own by starting with a cabinet you find at an antique shop and then properly lining it in spanish cedar veneer, sealing off the door, and installing humidification systems?


----------



## emxracer (Jul 5, 2010)

Avallo looks top notch


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

dcsmoke said:


> Hi all! It's been a long time since I've posted, but feels good to be back! I'm in the market for a new 500+ count cabinet humidor. I've never had something in this size range and was wondering if anyone could suggest a few. Most of what I've seen at Tampa Humidors, CI, Cheap Humidors, etc. isn't working for me as they're all done in a cherry or birch type finish.
> 
> I'd prefer something with a black finish or a very dark brown finish. I'm not opposed to going larger (~1000 count), but worry about keeping it properly humidified until it fills up (I'll probably be dumping 300 - 400 sticks in it initially).
> 
> Any thoughts? Ideally I'd keep this in the $500 range, but am comfortable up to about $1000. The Verona Cabinet looks ok (see Cheap Humidors), but I'm curious if a 1000 ct cabinet is going to be junk at $600.


Its all good buy what you like.
Just keep this simple principle in mind.
"you get what you pay for"


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Jeep said:


> Are you against building your own by starting with a cabinet you find at an antique shop and then properly lining it in spanish cedar veneer, sealing off the door, and installing humidification systems?


You have to be careful if you try this. Furniture isn't designed to hold that much humidity. I've seen some horribly warped/cracked humidor conversion projects. My buddy tried a gun cabinet conversion and the door wouldn't close properly after the first month.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I build custom humi's but I'm waaay backed up. If you want to try to build you own, I'll be glad to help.


----------



## sittons9090 (Jun 28, 2011)

Humidor Minister said:


> I build custom humi's but I'm waaay backed up. If you want to try to build you own, I'll be glad to help.


I know your post is several months old, but was wondering if your offer to help someone building their own humidor still stands? My father is the woodworker, and I'm the cigar smoker. He's going to build a cabinet humidor for me using walnut for the cabinet and lined with spanish cedar. Any tips/advice you have would be greatly appreciated. I'm most concerned about the seal of the doors.

Thanks
Shawn


----------

